# Best european countries to move to



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 29, 2020)

The UK (and most of the anglosphere) is likely finished. I dont want to get into it but this country is fucked and london is barely habitable. Once im in a position to work independently I am intending to leave. (probably early 30s). I was thinking Germany/Austria due to speaking German, good infrastructure/quality of life and lower cost of living, but any recommendations would be welcome. visigrad countries seem too poor in terms of economic opportunity and infrastructure for now, plus poland and the baltic countries have the lingering shadow of the russian threat. places like czechia, slovakia, slovenia etc could improve a lot though over the next decade. 

also considering scandinavia/nordics outside of sweden, iberia and to a lesser extent italy. any input and advice would be appreciated and good to start a conversation!


----------



## GolemRot (Nov 29, 2020)

Italy, Portugal or even France are good options.


----------



## quakociaptockh (Nov 29, 2020)

I'm planning to move to some conservative region of Spain.


----------



## Matheus (Nov 29, 2020)

GolemRot said:


> Italy, Portugal or even France are good options.


JFL about cucked France any big city is barely livable


----------



## itorroella9 (Nov 29, 2020)

quakociaptockh said:


> I'm planning to move to some conservative region of Spain.


we are the second most cucked country behind sweden


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Nov 29, 2020)

Italy by the sea somewhere, like Naples. Ideal food (Italian + seafood) which is delicious and also the healthiest diet in the World. Good weather too without being overly hot that you sweat everyday and get burned. Fresh air from being by the sea too


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 29, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Italy by the sea somewhere, like Naples. Ideal food (Italian + seafood) which is delicious and also the healthiest diet in the World. Good weather too without being overly hot that you sweat everyday and get burned. Fresh air from being by the sea too


----------



## quakociaptockh (Nov 29, 2020)

itorroella9 said:


> we are the second most cucked country behind sweden



As a whole, yes.

But you have enclaves where it is reasonably good, away from big cities. I was surprised to see conservative Spaniards at first, but then I realized they simply keep low profile.

Plus, the weather in Spain is 100 times better than UK.


----------



## alex569 (Nov 29, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> The UK (and most of the anglosphere) is likely finished. I dont want to get into it but this country is fucked and london is barely habitable.


Agreed wholeheartedly, I was thinking of leaving the UK as well in the near future; life here has become a joke. This country is a multiracial, crime ridden, corrupt hellhole. This is no way to live.


----------



## Gonthar (Nov 29, 2020)

All Western Europe is uninhabitable or will soon be, I recommend poorer Eastern European countries who aren't cucked yet like Albania, Moldova, Serbia, etc.


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 29, 2020)

GolemRot said:


> Italy, Portugal or even France are good options.


while I love Italy and portugal I feel that they are both very communal, family oriented and culturally/ethnically conscious places, especially Italy, which is great, good for them, but i think it would make it much harder to integrate and live well there. Im a practicing Catholic, vaguely knowledgeable about both cultures, curious and good at languages, but at the end of the day Im not italian or portuguese, dont look med and dont have family in either country. realistically i will also always have an accent. TBH italy also has infrastructure problems, problems of corruption, bureaucracy and lack of economic opportunity. Again, love both countries but i dont know how easy it would be for me to integrate. id have that problem everywhere to differing degrees i guess. ideally would live in england but the country is falling apart. 

as for france, while i recognise that the French state is much more capable than the British, the French are at least somewhat nationally/culturally conscious in a way that britain isnt at all isnt at all, and the french elite dont hate the country quite as much as our rulers do, France still faces a lot of the same problems we do, even if it is at least taking some measures to deal with them. theyre still fucked and things will likely only get worse. why would i live in France when I could live in Italy, Spain or Portugal?


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Nov 29, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> while I love Italy and portugal I feel that they are both very communal, family oriented and culturally/ethnically conscious places, especially Italy, which is great, good for them, but i think it would make it much harder to integrate and live well there. Im a practicing Catholic, vaguely knowledgeable about both cultures, curious and good at languages, but at the end of the day Im not italian or portuguese, dont look med and dont have family in either country. realistically i will also always have an accent. TBH italy also has infrastructure problems, problems of corruption, bureaucracy and lack of economic opportunity. Again, love both countries but i dont know how easy it would be for me to integrate. id have that problem everywhere to differing degrees i guess. ideally would live in england but the country is falling apart.
> 
> as for france, while i recognise that the French state is much more capable than the British, the French are at least somewhat nationally/culturally conscious in a way that britain isnt at all isnt at all, and the french elite dont hate the country quite as much as our rulers do, France still faces a lot of the same problems we do, even if it is at least taking some measures to deal with them. theyre still fucked and things will likely only get worse. why would i live in France when I could live in Italy, Spain or Portugal?


i recommend something like east germany or austria, and hungary or poland. these are still very white areas with good job opportunities and decent infrastructure as well. estonia etc are also getting cucked hard. you have to think 30 years in the future (which is pretty far away though but stil). because your kids will have to grow up in some hellhole with only ethnics around them. so choose a country thats pretty nationalistic and has a lot white people still.


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 29, 2020)

itorroella9 said:


> we are the second most cucked country behind sweden


you really arent. I can only think of a handful of major countries in history more culturally radical than contemporary Britain: communist China, but only really during the cultural revolution, the USSR, but only during certain periods, revolutionary France, the GDR and possibly republican Spain. Sure Spain may be run by a literal atheistic communist, but if I had an assured means of earning similar amounts to what I do in London, I would move to Madrid or Valencia tomorrow. the quality of life is MUCH better as long as you have a good income.


----------



## Soalian (Nov 29, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> you really arent. I can only think of a handful of major countries in history more culturally radical than contemporary Britain: communist China, but only really during the cultural revolution, the USSR, but only during certain periods, revolutionary France, the GDR and possibly republican Spain. Sure Spain may be run by a literal atheistic communist, but if I had an assured means of earning similar amounts to what I do in London, I would move to Madrid or Valencia tomorrow. the quality of life is MUCH better as long as you have a good income.


Here's multiculturalism for you.


----------



## GolemRot (Nov 29, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> while I love Italy and portugal I feel that they are both very communal, family oriented and culturally/ethnically conscious places, especially Italy, which is great, good for them, but i think it would make it much harder to integrate and live well there. Im a practicing Catholic, vaguely knowledgeable about both cultures, curious and good at languages, but at the end of the day Im not italian or portuguese, dont look med and dont have family in either country. realistically i will also always have an accent. TBH italy also has infrastructure problems, problems of corruption, bureaucracy and lack of economic opportunity. Again, love both countries but i dont know how easy it would be for me to integrate. id have that problem everywhere to differing degrees i guess. ideally would live in england but the country is falling apart.
> 
> as for france, while i recognise that the French state is much more capable than the British, the French are at least somewhat nationally/culturally conscious in a way that britain isnt at all isnt at all, and the french elite dont hate the country quite as much as our rulers do, France still faces a lot of the same problems we do, even if it is at least taking some measures to deal with them. theyre still fucked and things will likely only get worse. why would i live in France when I could live in Italy, Spain or Portugal?


I would also like to move to a Mediterranean and catholic European country. I don't think I have a problem adjusting.

In your case, I'd recommend you simply learn the local language and respect the traditions and customs, even if they are not to your liking.


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 29, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Italy by the sea somewhere, like Naples. Ideal food (Italian + seafood) which is delicious and also the healthiest diet in the World. Good weather too without being overly hot that you sweat everyday and get burned. Fresh air from being by the sea too





quakociaptockh said:


> As a whole, yes.
> 
> But you have enclaves where it is reasonably good, away from big cities. I was surprised to see conservative Spaniards at first, but then I realized they simply keep low profile.
> 
> Plus, the weather in Spain is 100 times better than UK.


if it werent for concerns about integration and income opportunities I would probably move to the western mediterranean. Weather is important to me and pretty much everything else is as good as youre gonna get (architecture, family, landscapes, diet etc.)



fag112 said:


> i recommend something like east germany or austria, and hungary or poland. these are still very white areas with good job opportunities and decent infrastructure as well. estonia etc are also getting cucked hard. you have to think 30 years in the future (which is pretty far away though but stil). because your kids will have to grow up in some hellhole with only ethnics around them. so choose a country thats pretty nationalistic and has a lot white people still.





Gonthar said:


> All Western Europe is uninhabitable or will soon be, I recommend poorer Eastern European countries who aren't cucked yet like Albania, Moldova, Serbia, etc.






alex569 said:


> Agreed wholeheartedly, I was thinking of leaving the UK as well in the near future; life here has become a joke. This country is a multiracial, crime ridden, corrupt hellhole. This is no way to live.



I get the eagerness to move to conservative countries in poorer parts of europe but its more than just muh immigration and globohomo bad for me. im basically just looking for a good quality of life in a european country, not fulfilling a fantasy of living in an ethnostate. its not just "oh i dont like living around africans and south asians", the quality of life in england is appalling. the cost of living is extremely high compared to wages, the economy is focussed on low skilled, underpaid labour (wages for which are undermined by massive immigration and neolib economics), there is zero community or social cohesion AT ALL, there is a very high level of violence (ive been stabbed multiple times), antisocial behaviour is extremely common, the infrastructure sucks, its dirty af, the weathers obviously crap but its been ever thus jfl, architectural vandalism is the norm (i think architecture actually plays a pretty significant role in quality of life), policing is virtually non existent (we have a much smaller number of police and other civil servants than countries like france or italy proportional to population), our culture has essentially vanished, the education system is abysmal, and people in this country are ignorant af about geography, religion, history, basic science, languages etc. the healthcare system, MUH NHS, has the worst outcomes in western europe and frequently ranks below many former eastern bloc countries, the BBC runs pretty much daily BLM crap and just churns out anti english propaganda on a constant basis, and english people are actively discriminated against in, for example, jobs, internships, academics, policing, housing etc., 90% of businesses on any given main road are bookies, awful chicken shops and crap chains, not to mention that the massive wealth transfer due to government policies during covid will see many of the worthwhile small businesses which do exist close. im not expecting it to be perfect, i dont really care about the politics of the country and im not interested in living in some backwater eastern european village, i just wanna live in a normal, good looking european city with european people, good food, cool shops, nice architecture, sociable people, good weather and a reasonable cost of living with a potential to earn an income


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 29, 2020)

GolemRot said:


> I would also like to move to a Mediterranean and catholic European country. I don't think I have a problem adjusting.
> 
> In your case, I'd recommend you simply learn the local language and respect the traditions and customs, even if they are not to your liking.


i like italian and portuguese traditions, could quite easily learn the language (especially italian) and obviously if i was living in a country i would do my utmost to integrate. im just aware that its very hard to be accepted as one of them in italian communities/families, and i imagine its the same in portugal. id rather i could just have a good life in my own country but its supremely fucked


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Nov 29, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> if it werent for concerns about integration and income opportunities I would probably move to the western mediterranean. Weather is important to me and pretty much everything else is as good as youre gonna get (architecture, family, landscapes, diet etc.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah you can find everything you want in those countries i just mentioned. its not that ur moving to some roma village full of gypsies lmao. polands economy is on the rise MAJOR, they need high skilled high educated people to fill in new jobs, same for hungary. if you live near the cities you will have plenty of job opportunities if you finished in an uni degree. east germany is good as well for this.


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Nov 29, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> if it werent for concerns about integration and income opportunities I would probably move to the western mediterranean. Weather is important to me and pretty much everything else is as good as youre gonna get (architecture, family, landscapes, diet etc.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I lived in Barcelona for 6 years growing up, there was a large expat community of English people (not low class trashy UK people, civilised people). Spanish people are not terribly friendly though to foreigners, idk how Italy would be but they're a very extroverted culture so its probably better.


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Nov 29, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> if it werent for concerns about integration and income opportunities I would probably move to the western mediterranean. Weather is important to me and pretty much everything else is as good as youre gonna get (architecture, family, landscapes, diet etc.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


also because you will be in high demand, expect wages to be high for jobs in management (business) and stuff like STEM. you will have more than enough and can live above standards compared to the west, because a buying a house is A LOT cheaper there. as well as everything in general is better priced. so no worries about it. i recommend saving to travel to the cities and find out yourself, thats what im going to do in the future. my hopes are for austria, east germany and poland or hungary


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 29, 2020)

fag112 said:


> yeah you can find everything you want in those countries i just mentioned. its not that ur moving to some roma village full of gypsies lmao. polands economy is on the rise MAJOR, they need high skilled high educated people to fill in new jobs, same for hungary. if you live near the cities you will have plenty of job opportunities if you finished in an uni degree. east germany is good as well for this.





fag112 said:


> also because you will be in high demand, expect wages to be high for jobs in management (business) and stuff like STEM. you will have more than enough and can live above standards compared to the west, because a buying a house is A LOT cheaper there. as well as everything in general is better priced. so no worries about it. i recommend saving to travel to the cities and find out yourself, thats what im going to do in the future. my hopes are for austria, east germany and poland or hungary


I have one of the highest paying grad jobs you can get in the uk, so im not gonna get that in eastern europe. also yeah poland is growing very well and it seems like a very well run country, but economically and infrastructure-wise its still some way behind the west and will be for a couple decades. 


DatGuyYouLike said:


> I lived in Barcelona for 6 years growing up, there was a large expat community of English people (not low class trashy UK people, civilised people). Spanish people are not terribly friendly though to foreigners, idk how Italy would be but they're a very extroverted culture so its probably better.


yeah i didnt like barcelona at all. of the places ive been to in spain i liked madrid and valencia a lot as cities and would happily live in either. and yes italians are extremely friendly, generous people, but theres a difference between being friendly with someone and actually integrating successfully and being accepted into their culture


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 29, 2020)

my first option is probably munich or vienna. i think those tick most of my boxes, although id prefer someone warmer and closer to the coast. ive spent less time in vienna though, so i need to check it out, but ive heard good things. if money wasnt an issue id be interested in slovenia


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Nov 29, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> my first option is probably munich or vienna. i think those tick most of my boxes, although id prefer someone warmer and closer to the coast. ive spent less time in vienna though, so i need to check it out, but ive heard good things. if money wasnt an issue id be interested in slovenia


vienna is a really good option OP, im gonna check that out myself as well


----------



## Deleted member 4387 (Nov 29, 2020)

*Don’t even think about the Netherlands unless you’re atleast 6ft3.*


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Nov 29, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> I have one of the highest paying grad jobs you can get in the uk, so im not gonna get that in eastern europe. also yeah poland is growing very well and it seems like a very well run country, but economically and infrastructure-wise its still some way behind the west and will be for a couple decades.
> 
> yeah i didnt like barcelona at all. of the places ive been to in spain i liked madrid and valencia a lot as cities and would happily live in either. and yes italians are extremely friendly, generous people, but theres a difference between being friendly with someone and actually integrating successfully and being accepted into their culture


whats your job/income? im just curious


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Nov 29, 2020)

Username said:


> *Don’t even think about the Netherlands unless you’re atleast 6ft3.*


tru tbh jfl fml. if i was 2 inches taller i would me 6 psl


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 29, 2020)

fag112 said:


> whats your job/income? im just curious


law. just above £50000 atm. next year will be around 90, up to 100 (presuming they keep me on).


----------



## DrunkenSailor (Nov 29, 2020)

Finland


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 29, 2020)

DrunkenSailor said:


> Finland


i said european.


seriously though, too cold, threat of russia, women look asian and i dont wanna go from living almost my entire life in london to some forest in the middle of nowhere


----------



## Deleted member 9699 (Nov 29, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Italy by the sea somewhere, like Naples. Ideal food (Italian + seafood) which is delicious and also the healthiest diet in the World. Good weather too without being overly hot that you sweat everyday and get burned. Fresh air from being by the sea too


italy aint doing well in terms of $$$ though. would be better to live in germany to moneymaxx for surgeries tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 9699 (Nov 29, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> law. just above £50000 atm. next year will be around 90, up to 100 (presuming they keep me on).


can you travel like its nothing with a job like that? dont u need to study the laws of the country youre moving to in order to be able to practice there?


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Nov 29, 2020)

If you're white and don't want to lower your living standards too much : Czech Republic, Slovenia, Estonia.


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Nov 29, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> my first option is probably munich or vienna. i think those tick most of my boxes, although id prefer someone warmer and closer to the coast. ive spent less time in vienna though, so i need to check it out, but ive heard good things. if money wasnt an issue id be interested in slovenia





Jk257 said:


> law. just above £50000 atm. next year will be around 90, up to 100 (presuming they keep me on).


How is money an issue then?


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 29, 2020)

thehealingfields said:


> can you travel like its nothing with a job like that? dont u need to study the laws of the country youre moving to in order to be able to practice there?


no i cant and yeah you do. im willing to wage it out for a decade or so but i dont want to spend the rest of my life and raise a family in this country unless theres a major turnaround. i could transfer to a german office (dont think we have an austrian one; its covered by the german office) but the work is nowhere near as good. my aim, however, is to transfer into another, more entrepreneurial field work once ive acquired a certain amount of capital and experience. i know the field and am planning already but id rather not give too much information. that would allow me to work much more remotely


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 29, 2020)

MiroslavBulldosex said:


> How is money an issue then?


because i have a good job and potential to earn a lot more. i dont want to throw that away by moving to a country without the same or similar economic opportunity


MiroslavBulldosex said:


> If you're white and don't want to lower your living standards too much : Czech Republic, Slovenia, Estonia.


yeah czechia and slovenia seem cool. lithuania was great when i went there but idk if id wanna move to the baltics


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Nov 29, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> because i have a good job and potential to earn a lot more. i dont want to throw that away by moving to a country without the same or similar economic opportunity
> 
> yeah czechia and slovenia seem cool. lithuania was great when i went there but idk if id wanna move to the baltics


I know I couldn't move too much up north. Lack of sunlight and shitty weather in general makes me wanna rope.


----------



## Patient A (Nov 29, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> if it werent for concerns about integration and income opportunities I would probably move to the western mediterranean. Weather is important to me and pretty much everything else is as good as youre gonna get (architecture, family, landscapes, diet etc.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like you are from London JFL what a shit hole


Jk257 said:


> i just wanna live in a normal, good looking european city with european people, good food, cool shops, nice architecture, sociable people, good weather and a reasonable cost of living with a potential to earn an income


HAHAHAHAHAHA WELCOME TO 2020 YOU WONT FIND THAT ANYMORE, 

you won’t find a place with all those things AND a reasonable cost of living with a potential to earn an decent income.


----------



## Patient A (Nov 29, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> if it werent for concerns about integration and income opportunities I would probably move to the western mediterranean. Weather is important to me and pretty much everything else is as good as youre gonna get (architecture, family, landscapes, diet etc.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What job do you do


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 29, 2020)

MiroslavBulldosex said:


> I know I couldn't move too much up north. Lack of sunlight and shitty weather in general makes me wanna rope.


was so so cold when i went to lithuania (think it was january or february) but its also just kinda a meme country. everything was soooo cheap but they were all complaining to me about how crap the wages were, and the architecture and infrastructure were mediocre. imagine estonia is significantly better but still, and i know england is protestant (although it isnt now because it literally doesnt have a culture anymore) but if i was moving somewhere else id like to go to a Catholic area. hence vienna and munich (think estonia is lutheran/godless? whereas lithuania is Catholic and basically polish as far as i can tell)


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Nov 29, 2020)

Estonia - cold nice nature, english & russian speaking, low taxes, good education & infrastructure & healthcare, guns are allowed, very low immigration, ideal for having digital income, hot females


----------



## Deleted member 9699 (Nov 29, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> because i have a good job and potential to earn a lot more. i dont want to throw that away by moving to a country without the same or similar economic opportunity
> 
> yeah czechia and slovenia seem cool. lithuania was great when i went there but idk if id wanna move to the baltics


South Europe in general is ideal if you wanna enjoy a stress-free life. I plan to move there hopefully at one point as well after I'm done with all my surgeries and I have enough assets.


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 29, 2020)

Patient A said:


> Sounds like you are from London JFL what a shit hole
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHA WELCOME TO 2020 YOU WONT FIND THAT ANYMORE,
> 
> you won’t find a place with all those things AND a reasonable cost of living with a potential to earn an decent income.


ive been to many cities around europe which have all or most of those things plus a reasonable cost of living. madrid, valencia, naples, lisbon, porto, munich, zagreb, palermo. the issue is income


----------



## quakociaptockh (Nov 29, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> if it werent for concerns about integration and income opportunities I would probably move to the western mediterranean. Weather is important to me and pretty much everything else is as good as youre gonna get (architecture, family, landscapes, diet etc.)



In today's world you can work from anywhere, so find a job in good paying country and move to a good one.

Spanish people were very welcoming to me, maybe because I kinda look like one. Spanish chickas like me in general, but there are no miracles ofc and all foids are the same everywhere.

Architecture in Spain is the best, even the worst shithole looks damn classy compared to London.

The only thing I'm afraid is some social unrest, because Spaniards resort to peaceful solutions only after they tried everything else.


----------



## Gonthar (Nov 29, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> im not interested in living in some backwater eastern european village, i just wanna live in a normal, good looking european city with european people, good food, cool shops, nice architecture, sociable people, good weather and a reasonable cost of living with a potential to earn an income


There's no such thing like this anymore, the old Europe is gone now.


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 29, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Estonia - cold nice nature, english & russian speaking, low taxes, good education & infrastructure & healthcare, guns are allowed, very low immigration, ideal for having digital income, hot females


i dont like the cold and dark but this is true for czechia as well afaik. the issue is infrastructure and being in a fairly remote region


----------



## homo_faber (Nov 29, 2020)

monaco, france (provence, cote d'azur), italy (amalfi coast, alto adige), andorra, north sweden, north norway, iceland, farroer islands?


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 29, 2020)

thehealingfields said:


> South Europe in general is ideal if you wanna enjoy a stress-free life. I plan to move there hopefully at one point as well after I'm done with all my surgeries and I have enough assets.


where you from bro?


quakociaptockh said:


> In today's world you can work from anywhere, so find a job in good paying country and move to a good one.
> 
> Spanish people were very welcoming to me, maybe because I kinda look like one. Spanish chickas like me in general, but there are no miracles ofc and all foids are the same everywhere.
> 
> ...


i dont really have an issue with girls, even though i am legit quite ugly, i have good pheno and everything else makes up for it. 


Gonthar said:


> There's no such thing like this anymore, the old Europe is gone now.


disagree. yeah things are kinda going tits up but at least to someone from london a lot of europe is still pretty wonderful. 


Patient A said:


> What job do you do


already answered


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Nov 29, 2020)

If I were you I'd go to any major Central European city (Budapest, Prague, Vienna, Krakow).


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 29, 2020)

homo_faber said:


> monaco, france (provence, cote d'azur), italy (amalfi coast, alto adige), andorra, north sweden, north norway, iceland, farroer islands?


a lot of these places are very expensive, possibly even more so than london). considered norway and iceland but i would rather somewhere warmer and the isolation doesnt do it for me. (summer sunshine in iceland very appealing though)


----------



## homo_faber (Nov 29, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> a lot of these places are very expensive, possibly even more so than london). considered norway and iceland but i would rather somewhere warmer and the isolation doesnt do it for me. (summer sunshine in iceland very appealing though)



ok after which criterias do you choose the country? i thought that was rather a hypothetical question and money (including career and workchoices) doesnt play a big role.

often the nicest place (landscape wise, population, criminality) have bad job prospects


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 29, 2020)

homo_faber said:


> ok after which criterias do you choose the country? i thought that was rather a hypothetical question and money (including career and workchoices) doesnt play a big role.
> 
> often the nicest place (landscape wise, population, criminality) have bad job prospects


architecture, weather, community, at least moderate family values, infrastructure, safety, cost of living, environment (air quality landscape etc), food produce and diet


----------



## quakociaptockh (Nov 29, 2020)

homo_faber said:


> often the nicest place (landscape wise, population, criminality) have bad job prospects



Work remotely.


----------



## elfmaxx (Nov 29, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> The UK (and most of the anglosphere) is likely finished. I dont want to get into it but this country is fucked and london is barely habitable. Once im in a position to work independently I am intending to leave. (probably early 30s). I was thinking Germany/Austria due to speaking German, good infrastructure/quality of life and lower cost of living, but any recommendations would be welcome. visigrad countries seem too poor in terms of economic opportunity and infrastructure for now, plus poland and the baltic countries have the lingering shadow of the russian threat. places like czechia, slovakia, slovenia etc could improve a lot though over the next decade.
> 
> also considering scandinavia/nordics outside of sweden, iberia and to a lesser extent italy. any input and advice would be appreciated and good to start a conversation!


Definitely Norway if you have enough money. They have a decent amount of freedums and a good standard of living. The climate is unfriendly to ethnics and although the people have become more cucked in recent years, almost everyone I've met from there has been low key racist. It's also a beautiful country and mountainous too, so there will be less gypsy scumbags around making your life miserable (a big problem in the uk).


----------



## elfmaxx (Nov 29, 2020)

I was also drawn to Hungary at one point in time, but they have an even worse gypsy problem than the uk does.


----------



## Soalian (Nov 29, 2020)

Southwestern France, where I live, is best area of France to live in IMO.

Fewer ethnics than rest of the country, proximity to beaches and the Ocean, the Pyrennees mountains, and Spain.

Quality of life in Bordeaux, and around, is incredible (moved here in 2018):

great food (seafood, basque food), AMAZING WINE, and great cultural heritage.

Economic activity is good too; good tech hub too.


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Nov 29, 2020)

elfmaxx said:


> I was also drawn to Hungary at one point in time, but they have an even worse gypsy problem than the uk does.


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 29, 2020)

elfmaxx said:


> Definitely Norway if you have enough money. They have a decent amount of freedums and a good standard of living. The climate is unfriendly to ethnics and although the people have become more cucked in recent years, almost everyone I've met from there has been low key racist. It's also a beautiful country and mountainous too, so there will be less gypsy scumbags around making your life miserable (a big problem in the uk).





elfmaxx said:


> I was also drawn to Hungary at one point in time, but they have an even worse gypsy problem than the uk does.


norway looks cool but fairly remote and cold. ive heard though the cost of living is actually much cheaper is you actually live there and know where to buy etc? also feel like gypsies are the least of the uks problems. are you british? and unironically im related to irish travellers, though you wouldnt know it


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 29, 2020)

Soalian said:


> Southwestern France, where I live, is best area of France to live in IMO.
> 
> Fewer ethnics than rest of the country, proximity to beaches and the Ocean, the Pyrennees mountains, and Spain.
> 
> ...


bordeaux (the city) was quite boring when i went there.


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Nov 29, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Italy by the sea somewhere, like Naples.


----------



## elfmaxx (Nov 29, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> norway looks cool but fairly remote and cold. ive heard though the cost of living is actually much cheaper is you actually live there and know where to buy etc? also feel like gypsies are the least of the uks problems. are you british? and unironically im related to irish travellers, though you wouldnt know it


bruh my experience of working in a convenience store near a traveler site forever blackpilled me on these people. They must view all non-travellers as cattle, it's the only explanation for how they can act in such a way.

The real issue is more that the police won't do anything because they're scared of them and are just generally incompetent.


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 29, 2020)

elfmaxx said:


> bruh my experience of working in a convenience store near a traveler site forever blackpilled me on these people. They must view all non-travellers as cattle, it's the only explanation for how they can act in such a way.
> 
> The real issue is more that the police won't do anything because they're scared of them and are just generally incompetent.


yeah theyre fucked but there just arent enough of them to be a serious issue in the uk, not compared to the other problems we face. the police being unable/unwilling to deal with them though just shows how ineffectual the police and the state in general is in this country.


----------



## BigBiceps (Nov 29, 2020)

itorroella9 said:


> we are the second most cucked country behind sweden


More cucked. You guys try to convince immigrants to stay in Spain, meanwhile Sweden just lets them in.


----------



## Soalian (Nov 29, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> bordeaux (the city) was quite boring when i went there.


Depends on what you're looking for of course; more dynamism and city life will often mean more racial and social diversity though.


----------



## Dutcher (Nov 29, 2020)

Well as a Lithuanian our county is pretty good.
Excellent EE weather
Amazing food
Prettiest girls in the world by far
Very low crime

Economy is averege btw
And everyone is tall as shit


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 29, 2020)

Soalian said:


> Depends on what you're looking for of course; more dynamism and city life will often mean more racial and social diversity though.


not really interested in france tbh


----------



## Dutcher (Nov 29, 2020)

Patient A said:


> Sounds like you are from London JFL what a shit hole
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHA WELCOME TO 2020 YOU WONT FIND THAT ANYMORE,
> 
> you won’t find a place with all those things AND a reasonable cost of living with a potential to earn an decent income.


Vilnius is like that


----------



## Dutcher (Nov 29, 2020)

This is the old town btw. No brown and black for now


----------



## Soalian (Nov 29, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> not really interested in france tbh


Do you plan on staying in Western Europe though?

There are few "havens" left here tbh, if your goal is to escape the general cuckery and road to degeneracy.


----------



## Soalian (Nov 29, 2020)

Dutcher said:


> This is the old town btw. No brown and black for now
> View attachment 836195


Show me pics of a City under lockdown, and I will show you no Ethnics too.


----------



## Dutcher (Nov 29, 2020)

Soalian said:


> Show me pics of a City under lockdown, and I will show you no Ethnics too.


Stop coping we have zero invaders here beside some Americans


----------



## Pretty (Nov 29, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Italy by the sea somewhere, like Naples. Ideal food (Italian + seafood) which is delicious and also the healthiest diet in the World. Good weather too without being overly hot that you sweat everyday and get burned. Fresh air from being by the sea too


Italy isn’t that good the people there are very very very stupid


----------



## Dutcher (Nov 29, 2020)

Blackmannnns said:


> Italy isn’t that good the people there are very very very stupid


They get stupider the souther you go. When you reach Naples they are clinically retarded


----------



## obhmwtsg (Nov 29, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> Germany/Austria due to speaking German


unless u are 6'4, dont even bother with germany


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 29, 2020)

obhmwtsg said:


> unless u are 6'4, dont even bother with germany


deathnik cope


----------



## obhmwtsg (Nov 29, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> deathnik cope


lmao i live here, if u are a manlet its over, dont even bother


----------



## lutte (Nov 29, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Italy by the sea somewhere, like Naples. Ideal food (Italian + seafood) which is delicious and also the healthiest diet in the World. Good weather too without being overly hot that you sweat everyday and get burned. Fresh air from being by the sea too


I start sweating when it's 15+ and can't be in the summer sun for more than like an hour


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 29, 2020)

obhmwtsg said:


> lmao i live here, if u are a manlet its over, dont even bother


 i used to live in niedersachsen and, not being ethnic, im not a manlet


----------



## obhmwtsg (Nov 29, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> i used to live in niedersachsen and, not being ethnic, im not a manlet


okay good i was just saying man


----------



## Soalian (Nov 29, 2020)

Dutcher said:


> Stop coping we have zero invaders here beside some Americans


I was just kidding.

I know nothing about Lithuania and Vilnius though, aside from the fact than someone I knew spent time in jail there.


----------



## alex569 (Nov 29, 2020)

Dutcher said:


> They get stupider the souther you go. When you reach Naples they are clinically retarded


That's because the more south you go, the higher the percentage of Middle Eastern and north African ancestry; that why's north Italy is more advanced than south Italy.


----------



## alex569 (Nov 29, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> but i dont want to spend the rest of my life and raise a family in this country unless theres a major turnaround.


This country is finished, it's past the point of no return. The major cities like London and Birmingham are filled with freaks, degenerates, gangs, violent blacks and muslims, rabid man hating feminist women e.t.c.


----------



## Patient A (Nov 29, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> ive been to many cities around europe which have all or most of those things plus a reasonable cost of living. madrid, valencia, naples, lisbon, porto, munich, zagreb, palermo. the issue is income


that's what I said you numbnut


Dutcher said:


> Vilnius is like that


Lithuania is low income


----------



## Dutcher (Nov 29, 2020)

Patient A said:


> that's what I said you numbnut
> 
> Lithuania is low income


Ye thats the main problem.
Enjoy your high income and pajeets


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 29, 2020)

none. European countries do not speak English.


----------



## Patient A (Nov 29, 2020)

Dutcher said:


> Ye thats the main problem.
> Enjoy your high income and pajeets


lol, once you reach high income status, socialism will come once again, this time it will be globalised socialism, and the lazy pajeets will follow. no white country is special you fool

Low T fags and women will always come back to socialism. welcome to the new world order son


----------



## Patient A (Nov 29, 2020)

Dutcher said:


> Ye thats the main problem.
> Enjoy your high income and pajeets


@Dutcher crying into his pillow right now unable to reply to the reality of his future. 

Pathetic Subhuman


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 29, 2020)

Patient A said:


> that's what I said you numbnut
> 
> Lithuania is low income


of those cities, munich and vienna have some of the highest median wages in the world, and its perfectly possible to earn a good wage in madrid and valencia. in the internet age its possible to earn money remotely given enough/the right skills, qualifications, experience and connections. im not at the point yet though


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 29, 2020)

jfl, londoners commuting from madrid because the city is so unliveable, and this was 5 years ago 









It's 'cheaper to commute from Madrid each day than rent in Camden Town'







www.standard.co.uk


----------



## Dutcher (Nov 29, 2020)

Patient A said:


> @Dutcher crying into his pillow right now unable to reply to the reality of his future.
> 
> Pathetic Subhuman


Whatdo you want me to say? I know its over


----------



## Dutcher (Nov 29, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> of those cities, munich and vienna have some of the highest median wages in the world, and its perfectly possible to earn a good wage in madrid and valencia. in the internet age its possible to earn money remotely given enough/the right skills, qualifications, experience and connections. im not at the point yet though


Austria is good. They got a right wing governemnt, and their immigration is not as bad as DE. Also Vienna is based


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 29, 2020)

Dutcher said:


> Austria is good. They got a right wing governemnt, and their immigration is not as bad as DE. Also Vienna is based


im not that concerned about politics. at some point, being a democracy, austria will get a more progressive government. it isnt a reason to move. immigration is important but even Germany's situation isnt as bad as the uk's, and they have barely any africans. i think most or many immigrants in austria are slavs from former austro hungarian empire anyway, not non euros


----------



## Dutcher (Nov 29, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> im not that concerned about politics. at some point, being a democracy, vienna will get a more progressive government. it isnt a reason to move. immigration is important but even Germany's situation isnt as bad as the uk, and they have barely any africans. i think most or many immigrants in austria are slavs from former austro hungarian empire anyway, not non euros


Turks are as bad as niggers, watch out


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 29, 2020)

Dutcher said:


> Turks are as bad as niggers, watch out


they really really really arent


----------



## 6’1cel (Nov 29, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> i said european.
> 
> 
> seriously though, too cold, threat of russia, women look asian and i dont wanna go from living almost my entire life in london to some forest in the middle of nowhere


wtf bro
finland is more modern than uk 
the women are top tier blonde qts


----------



## MewingJBP (Nov 29, 2020)

tbh all of eu is shit esp areas with good climate and economy

I would sea max if you're white and bang gooks till you die


----------



## Deleted member 7747 (Nov 29, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> law. just above £50000 atm. next year will be around 90, up to 100 (presuming they keep me on).


Surely, with an annual salary like that, you would be able to afford to live in the compounds of Kensington & Chelsea. It's a compound of affluence, and keeps a lot of the 'ugly' aspects of the Kingdom out. The affluent areas of London is like a living in an alternative reality, compared to the rest of the Kingdom. Try moving somewhere in Zone 1, perhaps?


----------



## Gonthar (Nov 29, 2020)

May I make another suggestion?
How about Transnistria - it's a small unrecognized country between Moldova and Ukraine, after the dissolution of USSR they didn't want to join either of these countries, so they remained this territory basically stuck in the past, everything is there just like in the 80s - the buildings, the cars, the clothes, life is very cheap and simple there.


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 29, 2020)

_Eriicc said:


> Surely, with an annual salary like that, you would be able to afford to live in the compounds of Kensington & Chelsea. It's a compound of affluence, and keeps a lot of the 'ugly' aspects of the Kingdom out. The affluent areas of London is like a living in an alternative reality, compared to the rest of the Kingdom. Try moving somewhere in Zone 1, perhaps?


brb, spending almost my entire post-tax monthly paycheck on rent for a studio apartment in "the compounds of kensington and chelsea", an area populated exclusively by wealthy antisocial foreigners, mostly arabs, who barely speak english and wont interact with me, and masses of low-skilled immigrants whove turned FUCKING KENSINGTON into a marginal seat. great for auschwitzmaxxing though, wont be able to afford to buy more than a couple days worth of groceries a week. 









Check out this Studio flat for rent on Rightmove


Studio flat for rent in Chelsea Embankment, Chelsea, London, SW3 £3,012 pcm. Marketed by Foxtons, Sloane Square




www.rightmove.co.uk


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 29, 2020)

6’1cel said:


> wtf bro
> finland is more modern than uk
> the women are top tier blonde qts


nothing against finland, never been and im sure its great, but its extremely sparsely populated, cold and on the very edge of europe. also from what ive seen id have to disagree about the women, but thats just my opinion


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 29, 2020)

Gonthar said:


> May I make another suggestion?
> How about Transnistria - it's a small unrecognized country between Moldova and Ukraine, after the dissolution of USSR they didn't want to join either of these countries, so they remained this territory basically stuck in the past, everything is there just like in the 80s - the buildings, the cars, the clothes, life is very cheap and simple there.



justliveintheunreconstructedUSSR-theory. seriously imagine telling the average western euro 40 years ago that their grandchildren would be seriously suggesting moving to one of the more obscure regions of the Soviet Union


----------



## goat2x (Nov 29, 2020)

interms of what?
all the countries have good si de and bad side


----------



## goat2x (Nov 29, 2020)

*@hairyballscel retarded turbo subbaboon nigger coper
suck my toes




*


----------



## Gonthar (Nov 29, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> justliveintheunreconstructedUSSR-theory. seriously imagine telling the average western euro 40 years ago that their grandchildren would be seriously suggesting moving to one of the more obscure regions of the Soviet Union


There are no Blacks, Arabs, Indians, Muslims, etc. and immigrants from 3rd world countries there. Isn't this the main reason you want to move?


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 29, 2020)

Gonthar said:


> There are no Blacks, Arabs, Indians, Muslims, etc. and immigrants from 3rd world countries there. Isn't this the main reason you want to move?


not really, the main reason i want to leave is because of awful and rapidly declining quality of life. mass settlement has played a massive role in that but i wont resolve the issue by moving to a shithole which also has a terrible quality of life, just for different reasons


----------



## Gonthar (Nov 29, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> not really, the main reason i want to leave is because of awful and rapidly declining quality of life. mass settlement has played a massive role in that but i wont resolve the issue by moving to a shithole which also has a terrible quality of life, just for different reasons


It's not a shithole, it's a simple, idyllic country with an old-fashioned, nostalgic lifestyle. What exactly do you mean with this "quality of life"?


----------



## CokoMleko (Nov 29, 2020)

Serbia, Russia, Ukraine. All cheap countries, you can survive a month in Serbia with $300 if you are living by yourself, weather perfectly balanced, a lot of night life in all 3, pretty hot girls ngl


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 29, 2020)

Gonthar said:


> It's not a shithole, it's a simple, idyllic country with an old-fashioned, nostalgic lifestyle. What exactly do you mean with this "quality of life"?


read my previous comment about problems of living in the uk and london in particular. low wages relative to prices, bad infrastructure and limited state capacity eg policing compared to other western european countries, antisocial behaviour is the norm, frequent crime and violence, limited number of smes and rapidly declining, bad shops, generally poor quality of food produce, awful diet, native culture has totally evaporated, architectural vandalism, no community, no coherence or cohesion, limited freedoms. the only reasons to live here are a) its my country b) if you come from an even worse country eg india, bangladesh, anywhere in africa etc c) if youre super wealthy none of these things really affect you and you can have an awesome life or d) youre earning wages which youll send home eg to poland where theyll actually be worth a lot due to a favourable exchange rate and much lower cost of living.


----------



## HowAmIAlive123 (Nov 29, 2020)

right now? to swizzerland, austria, bavaria and "baden württemberg"

in future? ukraine, poland, hungary, czech

im saying rn, there will be a huge wave of NWE moving to the east since jews cucked their own countries, and they will build their own cities there, and the redpill and blackpill is spreading, wheter u like it or not 
my prediction will be in 20 years imo


----------



## HowAmIAlive123 (Nov 29, 2020)

CokoMleko said:


> Serbia, Russia, Ukraine. All cheap countries, you can survive a month in Serbia with $300 if you are living by yourself, weather perfectly balanced, a lot of night life in all 3, pretty hot girls ngl


but the salaries are shit aswell, and all of these countries are basically shitholes rn tbh


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 29, 2020)

CokoMleko said:


> Serbia, Russia, Ukraine. All cheap countries, you can survive a month in Serbia with $300 if you are living by yourself, weather perfectly balanced, a lot of night life in all 3, pretty hot girls ngl


bad architecture, unstable political situation, bad infrastructure, limited freedoms and fairly dangerous. also limited to non existent opportunities to make what im earning now in London, plus russian and ukrainian girls at least are supposedly all heartless golddiggers and id be a walking meme if i had a ukrainian wife. pretty much decided at this point that Im going to munich or vienna, although would be open to the idea of going to the mediterranean if it were financially prudent


----------



## HowAmIAlive123 (Nov 29, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> bad architecture, unstable political situation, bad infrastructure, limited freedoms and fairly dangerous. also limited to non existent opportunities to make what im earning now in London, plus russian and ukrainian girls at least are supposedly all heartless golddiggers and id be a walking meme if i had a ukrainian wife. pretty much decided at this point that Im going to munich or vienna, although would be open to the idea of going to the mediterranean if it were financially prudent


incels in denial cope with filthy gooks with flat maxillas
low tier normies - normies cope with gold digging slavs, dont make the mistake tbh


----------



## Alexanderr (Nov 29, 2020)

Belgium or Austria?


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 29, 2020)

Alexanderr said:


> Belgium or Austria?


belgium seems to be paris tier. 99% going for vienna or munich


----------



## Time Travel (Nov 29, 2020)

Maybe Luxembourg but it's super boring


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 29, 2020)

Time Travel said:


> Maybe Luxembourg but it's super boring


also super expensive? pay loads to live a boring mediocre life surrounded by boring foreign wankers. sounds like london without the menace and cultural nihilism


----------



## Soalian (Nov 29, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> also super expensive? pay loads to live a boring mediocre life surrounded by boring foreign wankers. sounds like london without the menace and cultural nihilism


Piedmont (Turin), and Lombardy (Milan) are good places to live too, and economically fairly attractive.

A bit more up North, you get Basel and Stuttgart area (BW), which are also good (source: lived there for a while).


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Nov 29, 2020)

Dont go to northern europe if you arent gl and rich
Dont go to southern europe if you arent gl or rich


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 29, 2020)

NCT said:


> Dont go to northern europe if you arent gl and rich
> Dont go to southern europe if you arent gl or rich


im gl and rich


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 29, 2020)

actually im like a 3 but i do fine with girls in london and ive done fine in germany when i lived there so im not concerned about that


----------



## Back Alley Boy (Nov 29, 2020)

quakociaptockh said:


> As a whole, yes.
> 
> But you have enclaves where it is reasonably good, away from big cities. I was surprised to see conservative Spaniards at first, but then I realized they simply keep low profile.
> 
> Plus, the weather in Spain is 100 times better than UK.


didn’t know spaniards were conservative it’s one of the regions in the country, girl at my uni was from north spain blonde 6”3 there’s definitely some humans there


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Nov 29, 2020)

GolemRot said:


> Italy, Portugal or even France are good options.


If you never want to have sex italy is a very good option


----------



## HellenicChad (Nov 30, 2020)

If you can work remotely just go to SEA or Latin America if Asians aren't your thing. If you think that's too 3rd world, go to South Europe but avoid cities like Barcelona and Madrid because rent is crazy high. 

If you just want to make money and avoid UK problems like shitty weather, housing, people etc just go to Australia (ideally Melbourne) or maybe Canada (Montreal)


----------



## Popsmoke (Nov 30, 2020)

HellenicChad said:


> If you just want to make money and avoid UK problems like shitty weather, housing, people etc just go to Australia (ideally Melbourne)



lol Melbourne has all those issues as well.

source: I live there


----------



## HellenicChad (Nov 30, 2020)

Popsmoke said:


> lol Melbourne has all those issues as well.
> 
> source: I live there



Cope. Melbourne has warmer temperatures, over 2000 hours of sunlight, beaches, less crime, less gangs, same wages with much lower rents, ethnics are better due to stricter migration laws, people are friendlier like Americans rather than cold like Brits, girls are prettier etc


----------



## Patient A (Nov 30, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> bad architecture, unstable political situation, bad infrastructure, limited freedoms and fairly dangerous. also limited to non existent opportunities to make what im earning now in London, plus russian and ukrainian girls at least are supposedly all heartless golddiggers and id be a walking meme if i had a ukrainian wife. pretty much decided at this point that Im going to munich or vienna, although would be open to the idea of going to the mediterranean if it were financially prudent


Just go to Munich and get cucked by taxes theory...

you done the maths?


----------



## Patient A (Nov 30, 2020)

Popsmoke said:


> lol Melbourne has all those issues as well.
> 
> source: I live there


Vast majority of places has these issues. OP looking for something that is almost disappeared


----------



## Soalian (Nov 30, 2020)

There's no perfect place anyway.


----------



## LilJojo (Nov 30, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> The UK (and most of the anglosphere) is likely finished. I dont want to get into it but this country is fucked and london is barely habitable. Once im in a position to work independently I am intending to leave. (probably early 30s). I was thinking Germany/Austria due to speaking German, good infrastructure/quality of life and lower cost of living, but any recommendations would be welcome. visigrad countries seem too poor in terms of economic opportunity and infrastructure for now, plus poland and the baltic countries have the lingering shadow of the russian threat. places like czechia, slovakia, slovenia etc could improve a lot though over the next decade.
> 
> also considering scandinavia/nordics outside of sweden, iberia and to a lesser extent italy. any input and advice would be appreciated and good to start a conversation!


Greece, its the richest country of the balkans it has excellent weather all year, rent is dirt cheap, they have lots of stacies, it has never been occupied by Russia unlike most of eastern europe


----------



## recessed (Nov 30, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> The UK (and most of the anglosphere) is likely finished. I dont want to get into it but this country is fucked and london is barely habitable. Once im in a position to work independently I am intending to leave. (probably early 30s). I was thinking Germany/Austria due to speaking German, good infrastructure/quality of life and lower cost of living, but any recommendations would be welcome. visigrad countries seem too poor in terms of economic opportunity and infrastructure for now, plus poland and the baltic countries have the lingering shadow of the russian threat. places like czechia, slovakia, slovenia etc could improve a lot though over the next decade.
> 
> also considering scandinavia/nordics outside of sweden, iberia and to a lesser extent italy. any input and advice would be appreciated and good to start a conversation!


Move to russia if you want to slay hot women


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Nov 30, 2020)

Still caging at naples


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 30, 2020)

Patient A said:


> Just go to Munich and get cucked by taxes theory...
> 
> you done the maths?


Just go to Munich as a married father and pay significantly less tax


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 30, 2020)

Patient A said:


> Vast majority of places has these issues. OP looking for something that is almost disappeared


Melbourne is anglosphere + new world. I’ve named multiple places that fit these criteria


----------



## Patient A (Nov 30, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> Just go to Munich as a married father and pay significantly less tax


But you aren’t a married father tho

good luck proving your non existent wife and children

retard


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 30, 2020)

Patient A said:


> But you aren’t a married father tho
> 
> good luck proving your non existent wife and children
> 
> retard


You can literally read in this thread that I said I was intending to leave in my early to mid 30s as I don’t want to raise children in the uk. I’m 23 now. Plus German income tax rates even without marriage/childcare allowance are pretty much the same as uk tax rates, with very slightly higher social contributions, higher wages, better services and infrastructure and much much lower cost of living. Oh, do you think I’m gonna accept MORE MONEY to live in a NICER PLACE? Wonder why I’d do that


----------



## Deleted member 7901 (Nov 30, 2020)

GolemRot said:


> Italy, Portugal or even France are good options.


all are shitholes unless its north italy


----------



## HighIQcel (Nov 30, 2020)

What's wrong with russia?


----------



## disillusioned (Nov 30, 2020)

Ignore the entire west and move to eastern europe. Within 10-20 years most of the west will be an islamic shithole.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Nov 30, 2020)

Bulgaria is pretty ideal

- Tax haven in the EU
- ideal for digital companies
- hot less degenerate foids
- based country with 0 migrants


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 30, 2020)

HellenicChad said:


> If you can work remotely just go to SEA or Latin America if Asians aren't your thing. If you think that's too 3rd world, go to South Europe but avoid cities like Barcelona and Madrid because rent is crazy high.
> 
> If you just want to make money and avoid UK problems like shitty weather, housing, people etc just go to Australia (ideally Melbourne) or maybe Canada (Montreal)


SEA and Latin America aren’t particularly good places to live though. Free East Asia ie Taiwan, South Korea, Japan, Singapore etc seem to be the best run countries in the world, but I’m not easy Asian. I’m European and I want to live in Europe with other Europeans. I’ve considered a couple of European colonies but I think he new world is inherently more unstable and prone to rapid disintegration. Plus many of the ones I’ve considered are either anglosphere or South America


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 30, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Bulgaria is pretty ideal
> 
> - Tax haven in the EU
> - ideal for digital companies
> ...



Bulgaria’s actually a really nice country ngl. As would Romania be if it weren’t for the gypsies. I don’t know if it would be possible to make much money in my situation in Bulgaria though. Used to go out with an absolutely stunning Bulgarian 18 yo might do a rate page on here


----------



## lasthope (Nov 30, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> Bulgaria’s actually a really nice country ngl. As would Romania be if it weren’t for the gypsies. I don’t know if it would be possible to make much money in my situation in Bulgaria though. Used to go out with an absolutely stunning Bulgarian 18 yo might do a rate page on here


Bulgaria looks nice
sadly you need to learn their language


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 30, 2020)

HighIQcel said:


> What's wrong with russia?


Corrupt, poor, repressive state with no rule of law, extremely high rates of hiv, probably don’t like Anglos, largest Muslim population in Europe, bad weather, depressing architecture (didn’t like Moscow), mostly gold digging and just genuinely kinda weird women. Also Russia is demographically totally fucked by communism, forced accelerated industrialisation and an abortion rate that at one time was above 50%. Russia won’t have enough people to defend its borders In a few decades. The countries seriously fucked that’s why they’re being aggressive in Eastern Europe. They NEED to expand their territory/sphere of influence before its legit OVER for them


----------



## Lorsss (Nov 30, 2020)

GolemRot said:


> Italy, Portugal or even France are good options.


PublicDebtland 🇮🇹🍕🍝


----------



## HighIQcel (Nov 30, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> Corrupt, poor, repressive state with no rule of law, extremely high rates of hiv, probably don’t like Anglos, largest Muslim population in Europe, bad weather, depressing architecture (didn’t like Moscow), mostly gold digging and just genuinely kinda weird women. Also Russia is demographically totally fucked by communism, forced accelerated industrialisation and an abortion rate that at one time was above 50%. Russia won’t have enough people to defend its borders In a few decades. The countries seriously fucked that’s why they’re being aggressive in Eastern Europe. They NEED to expand their territory/sphere of influence before its legit OVER for them


Thoughts on Ukraine?


----------



## Rope'n'Roll (Nov 30, 2020)

HighIQcel said:


> Thoughts on Ukraine?



A war-torn corrupted shithole. Subhuman Nazis all over the place. Most good looking women moved to the EU (married or escorts). Went down from 52-mil top 10 airspace nuclear state to actual 33-36 mil agrarian / guestworker cesspool in just 30 years. That alone is disturbing enough.


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 30, 2020)

HighIQcel said:


> Thoughts on Ukraine?


same but different. never been but apparently better weather, still cold though, similar architecture, lots of corruption, its a warzone and statistically most dangerous place in europe. also the women. frankly i wouldnt want to move to any of the former ussr outside of the baltics, and i wouldnt want to move to the baltics either but thats a matter of personal preference, rather than thinking theyre actually crap places. lithuania is very nice i imagine estonia and latvia are also cool. just not for me. that being said, three most beautiful women ive ever met were all belarussian, and this belarussian girl is possibly the most beautiful in the world (descended slightly in recent pics and dont think shell age too well)












Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## LOST (Dec 2, 2020)

quakociaptockh said:


> I'm planning to move to some conservative region of Spain.


DONT 
Spain has more sluts than most countries in europe together in Italy
All pussies are nor even close to new (more than 10000000 dicks inside) and they believe they re super beautiful cause of manginas giving her too much validation
Poland is AMAZING
Hungary is great


----------



## manletofpeace81 (Dec 2, 2020)

LOST said:


> Spain has more sluts than most countries in europe together


fucking nailed it


----------



## quakociaptockh (Dec 2, 2020)

LOST said:


> DONT
> Spain has more sluts than most countries in europe together in Italy
> All pussies are nor even close to new (more than 10000000 dicks inside) and they believe they re super beautiful cause of manginas giving her too much validation
> Poland is AMAZING
> Hungary is great



Polish chicks have great opinion among incel circles, but they don't live up to the standard. Read: they are sluttier than you think.

Statistics show that Spanish and Polish chicks have the same number of dicks, stats are often misleading tho.

There are regions in Spain that are very catholic and conservative, you just need to find them.


----------



## LOST (Dec 2, 2020)

quakociaptockh said:


> Polish chicks have great opinion among incel circles, but they don't live up to the standard. Read: they are sluttier than you think.
> 
> Statistics show that Spanish and Polish chicks have the same number of dicks, stats are often misleading tho.
> 
> There are regions in Spain that are very catholic and conservative, you just need to find them.


I am spanish
ANd have been living in Poland 1 year and a half
The thinkgs i have seen are completly differentt between Poland and Spain


----------



## quakociaptockh (Dec 2, 2020)

LOST said:


> The thinkgs i have seen are completly differentt between Poland and Spain



What cities did you live in?


----------



## LastGerman (Dec 2, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> I was thinking Germany/Austria due to speaking German, good infrastructure/quality of life and lower cost of living



That is not true at all.


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Dec 2, 2020)

LastGerman said:


> That is not true at all.


all of those things are true


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Dec 2, 2020)

Ngl, the reason I wanna leave Norway is because of fucking darkness in winter, depressing as hell, unsocial culture, and there is a lot of loneliness and depression here. And I just want something new, a fresh start, maybe begin anew and leave from where I in past failed. I’m thinking of studying in a foreign country just to get away for some time. Maybe I’d just move to Oslo or something as well, Idk


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Dec 2, 2020)

20Nobragger01 said:


> Ngl, the reason I wanna leave Norway is because of fucking darkness in winter, depressing as hell, unsocial culture, and there is a lot of loneliness and depression here. And I just want something new, a fresh start, maybe begin anew and leave from where I in past failed. I’m thinking of studying in a foreign country just to get away for some time


justgoonvikingraidsTHEORY

a lot of people would envy you living in norway ngl but yeah i also hate the darkness


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Dec 2, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> justgoonvikingraidsTHEORY
> 
> a lot of people would envy you living in norway ngl but yeah i also hate the darkness


Yeah, I know many foreigners dream of living in Norway. Norway is the only thing I experienced though, so Idk how life is in other countries. I’d have to see for myself I guess. Problem is, many immigrants here struggle to make friends and stuff because of said unsocial culture, and end up in loneliness, etc. We’re bigger than the UK and we’re only 5 million people lol. I guess my dream is to move somewhere more central, somewhere I don’t feel like I live at the edge of the world away from everyone, but maybe living among many people makes you even more lonely. Idk


----------



## disillusioned (Dec 2, 2020)

Just lol if you are planning on moving to ANY european country that isn't in eastern europe. The future is there, even if it may not seem like it right now. The entirety of the western world is done for. The population there are brainwashed braindead cucks who are willingly destroying their own countries while allowing them to be taken over by corrupt globalists and corporations that hate them. The west is done. Get out if possible.


----------



## LastGerman (Dec 2, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> all of those things are true



No, it is not true at all. In fact, it is a great misconception when it comes to this topic. I mean, I get it, other media and people are talking good things about Germany and yet at the same time they also hold up a lot of cliches which are unfortunately not true. I wish they were true though.
In Germany you have to:
- Pay a lot for living
- Much work for little money
- Food and so on is quite expensive, even products made in Germany
- Cities are multicultural shitholes
- Also more and more homeless men on the street
- Trash and bad smell around train areas and subways
- Driver licence costs more than 2000 Euro
- Public transportation is also not that good, it cost a lot of money and even in cities you might have to change trains and bus often in order to arrive at your destination
- In more rural areas you basically need to drive otherwise you might wait hours for the bus to arrive
- Also public transportation is full of younger people, so you will get mogged on a daily basis

If you come to Germany, you will see it for yourself. Germany is not the worst place, but also not the best place to live in.


----------



## LastGerman (Dec 2, 2020)

20Nobragger01 said:


> Ngl, the reason I wanna leave Norway is because of fucking darkness in winter



Sounds actually good to me.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Dec 2, 2020)

Bulgaria + digital company seems ideal


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (Dec 2, 2020)

Balkan or Death


----------



## Austrian Oak (Dec 2, 2020)

@20Nobragger01 is Oslo still kinda dark in winter? I am thinking moving to Norway eventually


----------



## Alexanderr (Dec 2, 2020)

JFL, I love how everyone’s just shitting on their own countries and telling you not to go there.


----------



## Marsiere214 (Dec 2, 2020)

if u go to australia u might meet ritalincel


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Dec 2, 2020)

spiderchad said:


> @20Nobragger01 is Oslo still kinda dark in winter? I am thinking moving to Norway eventually


Idk, I live much further north, but I think it’s similar, maybe not that different from Scotland either maybe, 3 pm


----------



## Austrian Oak (Dec 2, 2020)

20Nobragger01 said:


> Idk, I live much further north, but I think it’s similar, maybe not that different from Scotland either maybe, 3 pm


You must be from Trondheim then


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Dec 2, 2020)

LastGerman said:


> No, it is not true at all. In fact, it is a great misconception when it comes to this topic. I mean, I get it, other media and people are talking good things about Germany and yet at the same time they also hold up a lot of cliches which are unfortunately not true. I wish they were true though.
> In Germany you have to:
> - Pay a lot for living
> - Much work for little money
> ...


1) Rent and housing prices are much lower in the two cities ive mentioned and throughout the German speaking world (apart from possibly switzerland) than they are in London and the South East of England. subsidised housing is much harder to come across in the UK (ie virtually impossible); we have a 4 million housing shortage 
2) The median German wage is higher than the median British wage, and these collapse if you go outside of unliveable london. German work life balance is also significantly better 
3) Food is cheaper in Germany than the uk. Ive lived in both. Germans literally introduced low cost supermarkets to the uk. London food prices are much much much higher than any German city
4) all cities in britain are multicultural. most of the big cities in england are majority minority at this point. London has been majority minority for a decade now, and it isnt even the worst case. only 3 german cities are majority minority, and most of your immigrants are european. we have whole immigrant communities dedicated to the wholesale rape of 10,000s of english children and they are actively supported by the police. you barely even have any black africans. we have a significantly higher rate of violent crime than germany 
5) Britain has a far worse problem with rough sleeping than germany, which has one of the best shelter systems in europe
6) Britain is just obviously dirtier than Germany 
7) This is your only valid point and it isnt even that much higher than the uk. also i dont really care. 
8) The only UK city which has passable public transport is London, and its much more expensive than any german city. no other uk city has a metro or even light rail. some have trams but theyre appallingly run, dont cover most of the city and are very expensive. the fact you think its strange to have to change buses and trains in cities says it all really. buses are unusable in most of london due to the violence (akin to the paris metro). intercity trains in the UK are notoriously bad and extremely expensive (east coast line has actually improved in the last few years but overall theyre still terrible). commuter trains just stop working pretty much once a year and its a major political issue. german roads are better.
9) this is the case everywhere. in the uk you need to drive in suburban areas and frankly most cities because public transport is either almost non-existent or not fit for purpose. 
10) oh no what a shame. young people. british public transport is full of crackheads and criminals

The fact these are the examples you can come up with for why not to live in Germany, when Germany is better than britain in all but the most trivial category, just makes me want to move to munich even more


----------



## Alexanderr (Dec 2, 2020)

20Nobragger01 said:


> Idk, I live much further north, but I think it’s similar, maybe not that different from Scotland either maybe, 3 pm


Is studying in Bodø a good choice or should I go somewhere else in Norway?


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Dec 2, 2020)

as a side note are norwegian universities good? i know one can do a masters for free there, and masters are much cheaper or free in much of europe than in the uk or us, but idk how legit euro unis are. the only one ive ever considered if i were to do a sabbatical or something is lmu, and the range of subjects there seems pretty limited


----------



## randomuser2407 (Dec 2, 2020)

Switzerland is #1


----------



## LastGerman (Dec 2, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> 1) Rent and housing prices are much lower in the two cities ive mentioned and throughout the German speaking world (apart from possibly switzerland) than they are in London and the South East of England. subsidised housing is much harder to come across in the UK (ie virtually impossible); we have a 4 million housing shortage
> 2) The median German wage is higher than the median British wage, and these collapse if you go outside of unliveable london. German work life balance is also significantly better
> 3) Food is cheaper in Germany than the uk. Ive lived in both. Germans literally introduced low cost supermarkets to the uk. London food prices are much much much higher than any German city
> 4) all cities in britain are multicultural. most of the big cities in england are majority minority at this point. London has been majority minority for a decade now, and it isnt even the worst case. only 3 german cities are majority minority, and most of your immigrants are european. we have whole immigrant communities dedicated to the wholesale rape of 10,000s of english children and they are actively supported by the police. you barely even have any black africans. we have a significantly higher rate of violent crime than germany
> ...



When it comes to rent, Germany and Britain are pretty much similar (on average). Both are pretty much expensive, even 1 bedroom. If you want to come back to Germany in order to save some money, you actually have to move to a more rural area. In this regard you would actually indeed save some money here, so, I do agree on that one. The next problem is public transportation. As you already said, you basically have to drive. If you are not capable of driving, you have to rely on the bus/train and so on. The bad part is, that public transportation is actually a bit more expensive here in Germany (on average), but if you are capable of driving, this point does not apply to you.

When it comes to food though, Germany might be a bit cheaper here and there but in the end it is not that much actually, specially due to the fact that even mediocre food is quite expensive as well.

Minimum salary is 9,49 Euro in Germany. There are also temporary contracts which means, that every 6 month you will get a new employment contract. So, there is no rise in salary, regardless of how good you are.

Overall, the "cost of living index" says, that there is only a difference of around 2 to 3 points between Londong and Munich for example.

All I want to say is, that Germany is not actually that good. Sure, it is not the worst place, but also not the best place either. People in general seem to have really high expectations. But perhaps you have an elaborated plan or already a foundation you can rely on.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 2, 2020)

Matheus said:


> JFL about cucked France any big city is barely livable


7 years ago on holiday in Paris. Fealt like I rarely saw a native-native French person. More, tourists, immigrants, expats, and foreign investors.


----------



## Looksmax25 (Dec 2, 2020)

copingvolcel said:


> Switzerland is #1



Isn't it hard as hell to immigrate there? Even if you're from an EU or western (US, Oz, Canada) country they make it damn near impossible to live there permanently. Also, you will need to speak French, German, and Italian to get any decent job in one of the big cities. I remember back before the Roosh forum turned crazy the guys who went there said the women were mediocre looking stuck up uber cunts.


----------



## randomuser2407 (Dec 2, 2020)

Looksmax25 said:


> Isn't it hard as hell to immigrate there? Even if you're from an EU or western (US, Oz, Canada) country they make it damn near impossible to live there permanently. Also, you will need to speak French, German, and Italian to get any decent job in one of the big cities. I remember back before the Roosh forum turned crazy the guys who went there said the women were mediocre looking stuck up uber cunts.


Switzerland is the best place to live in because of the economy and the alps where you can do the best skiing of your life and the culture is very good there too. And with their trains you can visit the entire country. If you want to visit other countries in Europe, cheap airline companies like Easyjet sell one way tickets to Iceland for 100$ and the cost is quite low for the distance travelled. With Easyjet you can travel to any country in Europe from within Europe for very cheap.

I wish I was living in Europe so I would be able to go on such trips during the weekend, in Quebec I am stranded because I am limited to either travelling within my own country or going to nearby states of the USA. Since each country has its own culture, Europe has a lot more things to do, and sure you could go live in any country in Europe but Switzerland has very low income taxes and the jobs pay very well.

It's not impossible to get a job there, it depends on your industry, if you are in high demand and highly skilled in your field with a good resume, it shouldn't be too difficult to find a job in Switzerland but if you're just the average employee at a company, of course you'll never stand a chance. Swiss employers pick swiss citizens first, then people from the EU, then the rest of the world, so if you live in the EU, your chance of getting a job there is much greater. I recommend Switzerland because I lived there for 7 years and travelled the world a lot so I know about this stuff.


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Dec 2, 2020)

LastGerman said:


> When it comes to rent, Germany and Britain are pretty much similar (on average). Both are pretty much expensive, even 1 bedroom. If you want to come back to Germany in order to save some money, you actually have to move to a more rural area. In this regard you would actually indeed save some money here, so, I do agree on that one. The next problem is public transportation. As you already said, you basically have to drive. If you are not capable of driving, you have to rely on the bus/train and so on. The bad part is, that public transportation is actually a bit more expensive here in Germany (on average), but if you are capable of driving, this point does not apply to you.
> 
> When it comes to food though, Germany might be a bit cheaper here and there but in the end it is not that much actually, specially due to the fact that even mediocre food is quite expensive as well.
> 
> ...


Clearly, Germany is not a perfect country, and has in many ways declined somewhat in recent years/decades, but i can assure you it is nowhere near as bad as the uk, or, as far as i am aware, the rest of the anglosphere. Firstly, nowhere in Germany, in none of the cities or lander, is rent comparable to London and the South East of England. Yes, house prices outside of London are much cheaper but economic opportunity is also negligible unless you can work remotely. Germany is a much more balanced country geographically; im aware that the former GDR is poorer but Germany doesnt have the same concentration of wealth in one city/region - most of Germany, at least the west, has similar levels of economic opportunity, even though there are obvious differences they arent anywhere near as dramatic. so taking averages housing/rent costs is misleading because either you live in London, where the costs are extremely high and make up almost 80% of the average salary, or you live outside the south east where theres nothing to do for good money. 

This regional disparity also applies to infrastructure. London is the only uk city with public transport that is fit for service, but this only applies to the tube (definitely not the buses), which is much more expensive than, say, the berlin U-bahn. basically, you either live in London, which is unaffordable for the vast majority of people, and comes with so many problems of its own, or you dont have access to economic opportunity. 9.49 euros is £8.60, which is about the same as the UK minimum wage but for anyone under 25 its much lower. £8.60 is also much much lower than the london living wage, which is the wage youd need to earn in order to realistically be able to pay rent, afford food and occasionally socialise without going into debt. the cost of living difference obviously means 8.60/9.49 is much more valuable in Germany, but there is also the issue of wealth inequality. London is basically only affordable for people with very high paying jobs eg in the city. many many people in london are working at, just above or even below the minimum wage, whereas Germany has far more people earning good/normal salaries, with fewer people earning the extremely high salaries common in London or, say, somewhere like New York. Germany also has much better access to subsidised housing, including housing for students etc; there is a chronic shortage of british housing (of 4 MILLION HOUSES) and native people are the last priority. you wont get subsidised housing in the uk. not gonna happen. 
btw that cost of living index is nonsense. everything i can think of is much cheaper in Munich, and frankfurt, also a more expensive german city: clothes, groceries, eating out, beer, nightclubs, cinema, takeway, gyms. when I was working in frankfurt my parents came to visit me, and decided to go on a shopping spree because everything was so much cheaper than London. thats CENTRAL FRANKFURT ffs, hardly some eastern, semi-rural rural backwater.

also we have zero hours contracts, which are like your "six month contracts" on steroids. you have no guarantee of hours at all and no job stability. this is how most young people and many older people eg in retail work.


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Dec 2, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> 7 years ago on holiday in Paris. Fealt like I rarely saw a native-native French person. More, tourists, immigrants, expats, and foreign investors.


i actually quite liked paris. the girls are fit, the city is beautiful, the weather was nice which helps and i like the fact that the foreigners live in the suburbs not the inner city (obviously i dont like it but its preferable). wouldnt want to live there though jfl


----------



## Looksmax25 (Dec 2, 2020)

copingvolcel said:


> Switzerland is the best place to live in because of the economy and the alps where you can do the best skiing of your life and the culture is very good there too. And with their trains you can visit the entire country. If you want to visit other countries in Europe, cheap airline companies like Easyjet sell one way tickets to Iceland for 100$ and the cost is quite low for the distance travelled. With Easyjet you can travel to any country in Europe from within Europe for very cheap.
> 
> I wish I was living in Europe so I would be able to go on such trips during the weekend, in Quebec I am stranded because I am limited to either travelling within my own country or going to nearby states of the USA. Since each country has its own culture, Europe has a lot more things to do, and sure you could go live in any country in Europe but Switzerland has very low income taxes and the jobs pay very well.
> 
> It's not impossible to get a job there, it depends on your industry, if you are in high demand and highly skilled in your field with a good resume, it shouldn't be too difficult to find a job in Switzerland but if you're just the average employee at a company, of course you'll never stand a chance. Swiss employers pick swiss citizens first, then people from the EU, then the rest of the world, so if you live in the EU, your chance of getting a job there is much greater. I recommend Switzerland because I lived there for 7 years and travelled the world a lot so I know about this stuff.



Yes if you can get a job there can just go bang EE sluts on the weekend probably


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Dec 2, 2020)

LastGerman said:


> When it comes to rent, Germany and Britain are pretty much similar (on average). Both are pretty much expensive, even 1 bedroom. If you want to come back to Germany in order to save some money, you actually have to move to a more rural area. In this regard you would actually indeed save some money here, so, I do agree on that one. The next problem is public transportation. As you already said, you basically have to drive. If you are not capable of driving, you have to rely on the bus/train and so on. The bad part is, that public transportation is actually a bit more expensive here in Germany (on average), but if you are capable of driving, this point does not apply to you.
> 
> When it comes to food though, Germany might be a bit cheaper here and there but in the end it is not that much actually, specially due to the fact that even mediocre food is quite expensive as well.
> 
> ...


at one point i was living in a second/third rate German city, earning a much higher wage than I would have in London, and paying 300 euros/month for a large room in a non-subsidised private flat, and walking to work. so the idea youd need to move to the countryside to save money in Germany just isnt true.


----------



## Matheus (Dec 2, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> 7 years ago on holiday in Paris. Fealt like I rarely saw a native-native French person. More, tourists, immigrants, expats, and foreign investors.


This city is an absolute shithole. Every big city is full with sandniggers, niggers and their children but Paris is this tenfold. The mayor is an absolute crackhead socialist too. Third world with marxist oppression on top of it. Absolute shame given what it used to be. France is cucked to a point anyone from even ten years ago cannot comprehend


----------



## Maxout (Dec 2, 2020)

GolemRot said:


> Italy, Portugal or even France are good options.







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Dec 2, 2020)

Maxout said:


> View attachment 844099


considering the French led to Crusades to liberate the Holy Land, we europeans kinda owe them one


----------



## Maxout (Dec 2, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> considering the French led to Crusades to liberate the Holy Land, we europeans kinda owe them one










your gunna have to convert in to pagan


----------



## DownSyndromeBBC (Dec 2, 2020)

I've had my eye on moving to Poland.


----------



## LastGerman (Dec 2, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> at one point i was living in a second/third rate German city, earning a much higher wage than I would have in London



Oh ok, that is nice. By the way, what was your job back then? Do you have any skills/qualifications?



Jk257 said:


> and paying 300 euros/month for a large room in a non-subsidised private flat



That is actually quite cheap though. How much m^2?



Jk257 said:


> so the idea youd need to move to the countryside to save money in Germany just isnt true.



What I was trying to say is, that the the rural area is way cheaper than the city area, also compared to Britain.


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Dec 2, 2020)

LastGerman said:


> Oh ok, that is nice. By the way, what was your job back then? Do you have any skills/qualifications?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but the rural area presumably has less economic opportunity, especially if you arent from there (idk im not so familiar with the german countryside). and yes but even so german cities are all much cheaper than london/the south east, and you have a much better chance of getting a good wage in most of them than anywhere in the uk. 

I dont wanna say what i was doing. it was a fairly skilled job but i didnt have actual qualifications for it, and i didnt have a degree at the time. i was working at the VW factory, but not as an engineer. there are no jobs comparable to that in the uk outside of London - we have barely any industry left and the ones we do have usually dont pay that well and dont employ that many people, whereas most lander have at least one big employer who pays decent wages and provides a meaningful career, or they have a prosperous services/financial sector eg frankfurt. in london its literally you work in law/banking etc in London or you, for the most part, dont have a good job with prospect of progression. and even many people in those professions, especially those in their 20s, cant afford to live a good life in london. even things like tech companies are largely bullshit and pay wages which dont facilitate a decent lifestyle. there are whole swathes of good professions eg teaching which will leave you barely able to survive throughout your whole life, not just 20s. good luck raising a family


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Dec 2, 2020)

LastGerman said:


> Oh ok, that is nice. By the way, what was your job back then? Do you have any skills/qualifications?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


look i get that Germany and places like Norway also have problems, and you have every right to be annoyed and want to stop and reverse them, im just saying theyre not as far down the road as the uk and theyre much nicer places to live


----------



## Deleted member 9288 (Dec 2, 2020)

6’1cel said:


> wtf bro
> finland is more modern than uk
> the women are top tier blonde qts


finns are gooks, ugly mfin mongols


----------



## MedAncientGod (Dec 2, 2020)

GolemRot said:


> Italy, Portugal or even France are good options.


Portugal not so much tbh


----------



## MedAncientGod (Dec 2, 2020)

peoplelikeus said:


> finns are gooks, ugly mfin mongols


I thought black people couldnt be racist


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Dec 2, 2020)

MedAncientGod said:


> Portugal not so much tbh


i loved portugal, i considered doing an MIM there, idk what the economic opportunity is like though?


----------



## MedAncientGod (Dec 2, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> i loved portugal, i considered doing an MIM there, idk what the economic opportunity is like though?


I heard from someone that it is shit. Pure dog shit.


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Dec 2, 2020)

MedAncientGod said:


> I heard from someone that it is shit. Pure dog shit.


who? im presuming youre southern european? porto was one of the nicest cities ive been. only drawbacks i can think of would be lack of well paid jobs and their disastrous drug policy, although tbh i didnt see much evidence of that in Porto or Lisbon. probably didnt go to the shit bits


----------



## LastGerman (Dec 2, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> I dont wanna say what i was doing. it was a fairly skilled job but i didnt have actual qualifications for it, and i didnt have a degree at the time. i was working at the VW factory



Ah ok, to be fair, VW is a really good company, specially when it comes to salary. So, it is no surpsie that you want to come back if you can get a job like this once again. But I also want to say, it is really hard to get a job like this now. In fact, the German car industry is under attack and plenty of people lost their jobs. But due to the fact that you worked for VW, you might be lucky and you can work for Tesla, although I despise Tesla because they are destroying everything. Funny is, they are currently building their company in a rural area.



Jk257 said:


> in london its literally you work in law/banking etc in London or you, for the most part, dont have a good job with prospect of progression. and even many people in those professions, especially those in their 20s, cant afford to live a good life in london.



You either work for a decent company like VW, Mercedes, BMW, Siemens or perhaps even a company like DHL or you will work in a low-level job. Hard work for little money. It is indeed brutal.


----------



## Deleted member 9511 (Dec 2, 2020)

Gonthar said:


> All Western Europe is uninhabitable or will soon be, I recommend poorer Eastern European countries who aren't cucked yet like Albania, Moldova, Serbia, etc.


literally suggesting a country whose main export is organized crime and drugs


----------



## Deleted member 9511 (Dec 2, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Estonia - cold nice nature, english & russian speaking, low taxes, good education & infrastructure & healthcare, guns are allowed, very low immigration, ideal for having digital income, hot females


i tried to speak russian in Tallinn and nobody understood my russian or my english which are both accentless


----------



## Gonthar (Dec 3, 2020)

TurboFixer said:


> literally suggesting a country whose main export is organized crime and drugs


There's not much crime in these countries or drugs, because people are too poor to afford them.


----------



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (Dec 4, 2020)

ConorMcGregor said:


> If you never want to have sex italy is a very good option



I lived in Valencia Spain for almost a year and the same goes here.

Tinder was absolutely horrible and the local girls didn't show me much affection. Whereas I get laid without much issue in here the Netherlands and Germany.

I'm Latino/mixed looking however. I bet blond guys would do better in Southern Europe because many people in Spain tend to look up to Northerners, at least on a subconscious level. They even market products there as "calidad Alemana", which means German quality.

You might have a bigger chance with the Erasmus girls in the club though, or the girls on holiday just walking around in the city.


----------



## RAITEIII (Dec 5, 2020)

6ft8InTheNetherlands said:


> I lived in Valencia Spain for almost a year and the same goes here.
> 
> Tinder was absolutely horrible and the local girls didn't show me much affection. Whereas I get laid without much issue in here the Netherlands and Germany.
> 
> ...


Lmao nigger how many languages do you even speak fluently.

I didn't think Valencia would be hard specially for someone with 6ft8 halo.


----------



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (Dec 5, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> Lmao nigger how many languages do you even speak fluently.
> 
> I didn't think Valencia would be hard specially for someone with 6ft8 halo.



Lol I actually went there because I wanted to get my Spanish to B2/C1 level and not for the girls. Haven't spoken a word in Spanish since I lived there in 2019 though so my Spanish is shit now.

Being 6ft8 is a bigger deal and more important here in NL or Germany. I get way more girls here who like my height. Girls in spain are midgets and not even that attractive. People think spain has hot girls because they go on a summer holiday and see lots of tourists and hot girls always flock to busy/nice places. 

I did have 1 girl there though as I was in a LTR with a girl there in VLC and she is from a village, most girls are ugly-average there. But try going to a village in western europe and see the difference for yourself. 

However the quality of life, weather etc is MUCH better in Spain than here.

Social life here in western europe is a big joke. I haven't had a real conversation with anyone (excluding girls i date) in 2020 yet except saying hello to a cashier or a gym clerk.


----------



## RAITEIII (Dec 5, 2020)

6ft8InTheNetherlands said:


> Lol I actually went there because I wanted to get my Spanish to B2/C1 level and not for the girls. Haven't spoken a word in Spanish since I lived there in 2019 though so my Spanish is shit now.
> 
> Being 6ft8 is a bigger deal and more important here in NL or Germany. I get way more girls here who like my height. Girls in spain are midgets and not even that attractive. People think spain has hot girls because they go on a summer holiday and see lots of tourists and hot girls always flock to busy/nice places.
> 
> ...


There are some pretty foids, like in any other country but yh this idea of spanish hot girls is a misconception.

The quality of life is relative. There are far less financial opportunities compared to other countries JFL. You might have more time for yourself and such but I personally get bored easily. I guess it's ideal for LTR cels.

I consider Spanish to be a subhuman language compared to English tbh. The only way I'm making use of it nowdays is deal with bluepilled low iq people 😐


----------



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (Dec 5, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> There are some pretty foids, like in any other country but yh this idea of spanish hot girls is a misconception.
> 
> The quality of life is relative. There are far less financial opportunities compared to other countries JFL. You might have more time for yourself and such but I personally get bored easily. I guess it's ideal for LTR cels.
> 
> I consider Spanish to be a subhuman language compared to English tbh. The only way I'm making use of it nowdays is deal with bluepilled low iq people 😐



Yeah well I also lived in Leeds UK in 2015 for 6-7 months. Very nice scenery, parks and nature but the birds there are quite trashy and love to drink... Way less developed country than Western Europe as well. Broken down apartments/housing, bad infrastructure (potholes etc)

Economic opportunities are good though if you are a wagecel.

Weather is worse than NL or Germany.
People are friendlier than in Germany for sure.
Good if you like having beers with the lads and watching football
Not that good if you like being around 'europeans' like some people in this thread want.


----------



## Hector (Dec 15, 2020)

quakociaptockh said:


> As a whole, yes.
> 
> But you have enclaves where it is reasonably good, away from big cities. I was surprised to see conservative Spaniards at first, but then I realized they simply keep low profile.
> 
> Plus, the weather in Spain is 100 times better than UK.


The next government of Spain will be conservative, the actual one is just there by luck, lying and after two elections. And they are fucking everything too much


----------



## Hector (Dec 15, 2020)

6ft8InTheNetherlands said:


> Lol I actually went there because I wanted to get my Spanish to B2/C1 level and not for the girls. Haven't spoken a word in Spanish since I lived there in 2019 though so my Spanish is shit now.
> 
> Being 6ft8 is a bigger deal and more important here in NL or Germany. I get way more girls here who like my height. Girls in spain are midgets and not even that attractive. People think spain has hot girls because they go on a summer holiday and see lots of tourists and hot girls always flock to busy/nice places.
> 
> ...


You are probably autistic as fuck, and Spain is full of hot girls, as do Italy. I have been in germanic countries and well... (The average is much better).

Did you go to the right places? Because I usually see foreign that want "fiesta and chicas" and they all end up in the worst places with the worst girls lol


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Dec 15, 2020)

Czech/Slovakia/Poland/Hungary 
If ur moving from the west, and have some money saved up, you will live well, and quality of life is not bad at all


----------



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (Dec 17, 2020)

Hector said:


> You are probably autistic as fuck, and Spain is full of hot girls, as do Italy. I have been in germanic countries and well... (The average is much better).
> 
> Did you go to the right places? Because I usually see foreign that want "fiesta and chicas" and they all end up in the worst places with the worst girls lol



I am probably autistic, and Spain does have hot girls. but I believe nw Europe has better quality. Spain mainly has 1 look while it's more diverse here.


----------

